# Bunny anus Swollen



## Samantha Santos (Mar 10, 2019)

I need help. I got home from working all night and realized that my bunny has a swollen anus. She was fine Yesterday but today she farting a lot and the poops she had while I was away are really small. The area is pink and radish and its really worring me. She seems completely fine besides that .Shes jumping and running around but today is Sunday and there are no bunny vets available anywhere where I live. I'm worried sick. Please help


----------



## JBun (Mar 10, 2019)

It sounds like she may have gas and is experiencing a digestive slowdown, and because of this she may be straining to poop causing the inflamed rectum. If there is no way to get her to an experienced rabbit vet today, I would probably try some baby gas drops(simethicone) to help alleviate any gas pressure(dosage info in the link below). If she is a good hay eater I would restrict or drastically reduce pellets so she will increase hay consumption which will help improve digestive motility(checking to ensure she is eating hay well), and I would offer any leafy greens she is used to and I was certain weren't the cause of the gas. I would also try and figure out if there was a particular food that caused this, maybe something new that she had last night. I would also encourage her running around as that will help keep the gut contents moving and further slowing down.
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.html

If she stops eating/drinking, has a bloated stomach, and/or deteriorates, you will need to find an emergency vet that has experience treating rabbits, even if you have to drive a ways to get to them.


----------



## Samantha Santos (Mar 10, 2019)

Thank you so much. Thankfully after checking everywhere within hours of my house I found a clinic with a doctor that knows about rabbits and the clinic out her in as emergency. I'm waiting on some tests and hopefully it's nothing serious. I'm really nervous waiting


----------



## Kinley (Mar 11, 2019)

I hope the tests come back with nothing serious! Please keep us updated on what happens


----------

